
No pardon for Edward Snowden - eplanit
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/edward-snowden-doesnt-deserve-a-pardon/2016/09/17/ec04d448-7c2e-11e6-ac8e-cf8e0dd91dc7_story.html?utm_term=.67191bd0437c
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion of Greenwald's article critiquing the Post's editorial
here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12525616](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12525616)

